# Warre TOP feeder



## wltwine

I don't see why you can't build a hive top feeder like the miller style and make it to the dimensions of your Warre, I am in the process of building a Warre also and thats what I plan on doing, unless someone has a better way to feed.


----------



## Beethinking

The easiest way to feed that I've found is to use upturned mason jars resting on the bars of the to box with an empty box around them. I cut a couple slits in some burlap to "seal" off the empty feeder box so that the bees can only reach the holes in the jars, rather than moving upward and building comb. This allows me to easily add/remove feeders with little disruption, and I haven't had to build any additional equipment.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## ehallspqr

I'm in the process of building a top feeder box the same dimensions as the Warre box but only 6.5 inches deep. It will a screen hole on the floor on which to set a half gallon feeder jar. Snitched one of my wife's canning jars which is a nice squat short/wide jar to use for the feeder. The rest of the area I will partition off and fill with sawdust to act as the quilt. I also am building a conventional telescopic roof but with much more ventilation to go over the feeder. YouTube shows a couple bottom feeders that employ a slide out drawer that is filled with feed.


----------



## beez2010

I know where you can buy exactly what you're after (or at least look at some pictures for ideas), but I am not allowed to say it here because if I do the moderator will delete my post. Sorry I am not allowed to help.

Chris Harvey--Teakwood Organics

www.thewarrestore.com


----------



## Buz Green

Why not build the one Warre describes in his book. It works great.


----------



## Pamlar

Where would I find information of this Warre designed feeder?
Thanks...
Pamlar


----------



## Buz Green

If you haven't seen this book already you should definitely save it once you have downloaded it. It is about 150 pages.

http://www.users.callnetuk.com/~heaf/beekeeping_for_all.pdf

The info you want is on pgs. 59 thru 62

Have fun


----------



## Pamlar

Great...just what I was looking for.
Thanks much...
Pamlar


----------



## Milan-Slovakia

http://vimeo.com/14354530


----------

